# Canon 50D - High Speed Sync Questions



## sarguello (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello! I am an amateur photographer with a couple of questions about speedlites, and I was hoping someone here would be able to help me out with that. I have a Canon 50D, and I am currently looking into buying an external flash. Because of a couple of techniques I have seen that I would like to try (invisible black backdrop) I need it to be able to synchronize in high speed. Except, I am not sure if it's the flash that must have the HSS setting, or if it's my camera, or even both. I'd appreciate it if someone could answer my question. Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2012)

Both.


----------



## jerrykraus (Oct 24, 2012)

You can get good black backgrounds without getting into high speed sync. Use a matte black paper or a velour type napped paper. You can also use a velvet type black cloth and do the same thing. Keep the background if doing a person about 5 feet behind them. Keep the light from falling on the background.


----------

